# Best non-electric grain mill



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I have an electric one, but want a non-electric one too. Thanks.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Quiver0f10 said:


> I have an electric one, but want a non-electric one too. Thanks.


In order descending from most expensive:

Diamante
Country Living 
Family Grain Mill

I have the Family Grain Mill... works fine for my current needs, but I'm not baking weekly.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

How does the Family Grain Mill compare to the Country Living? Can it grind corn?


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't grind corn because we have a mill right here and I just buy big bags of meal from there.


Works great with everything else I have ground.... just ordered an adapter so I can attach it to my mixer for a motorized mill. It also has a motorized base with an engine made by Bosch. 

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/family_grain_mills.aspx - all you need to know

and the Country Living:

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/country_living_mill.aspx


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats fine and dandy for the upper end ($$$$$$)

How about something decent for far less $$ . . .?????


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't compare the Family Grain Mill to the Country Living mill, but the Family Grain Mill does fine with corn, though there is a note in the instructions to not use popcorn with it. We've used it to grind corn for cornbread, and it's come out great.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Thats fine and dandy for the upper end ($$$$$$)
> 
> How about something decent for far less $$ . . .?????


http://sharonastyk.com/2008/03/18/tools-part-ii-grain-mills/

she talks about corona, back to basics, lehman's best, and a couple others. from $50-$180, with notes on how well they work, etc.

--sgl


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

In terms of durability and fineness of grind then best goes to the Diamant and the Country Living. For shear long-term durability I'd probably have to give it to the Diamant. But it costs more than twice what a Country Living does and the CL company sells a parts kit and plates one can put by should you ever put so much wear on it as to need to replace something. Both will mill fine bread flour and can handle corn and popcorn.

In terms of just durability then add add the C.S. Bell #2, #60, and La Milpa {http://www.csbellco.com/grinding.htm} to the list. They won't mill fine bread flour, but are best for corn meal consistency milling. They are very durable though.

The Family Grain Mill is also good. It will mill fine flour, a moderate amount of dent corn, but is not recommended for popcorn. It's a good mill for its price range, but not as durable as the Diamant and the Country Living.

The Corona, Universal, Porkert mills hold up pretty well if you don't over torque the mounting base or the plate adjustments. They won't mill fine flour, but are best for meal. They'll also give you an upper body workout, but they'll get the job done. 

The Retsel manual mills are good as well. Not as well known, but will mill fine flour and are pretty durable. http://www.retsel.com/ I don't recall offhand what they recommend about dent corn and pop corn, but it's probably on their site somewhere. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I noticed that the Retsel site offers wheat - 50 lbs for 17.00, which is less than some other places I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

That price may be way out of date. I'd talk with them on the phone first before getting excited about it.

.....Alan.


----------



## davisdj (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't seem to locate the original thread where I got this information, but I really wanted to think whoever posted it. I went to the Country Living site and sent an email inquiring about factory seconds, or blems.

I got a prompt reply, informing me that they had one, so I called and bought it. In chatting with the guy on the phone, I found out I was talking to the owner/inventor of the thing, so we had a very nice conversation.

Bottom line is that I got the mill for $50 off, plus a power bar handle thrown in for free. Fully warrantied, of course.

He was telling me how he invented the mill about 40 years ago - and that everyone thought he was crazy, including his business partners. They split up the business several years later, and he managed to retain 100% ownership of the grain mill. He said he barely made any money off it for many years, until Y2K, when it suddenly took off.

I asked him how business is now, and he laughed. He said he cannot keep up with it, and is just being inundated. Seems that there are always winners, no matter what the circumstances.

He's a very nice man, and I was happy to do business with him. So thanks to whoever gave me the heads up. I'm very excited to get this mill. I currently have one of the noisy electric ones, which will go on the shelf as a back up or something.

Sally


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have an old Corona. It's a work out but used it for probably 30 yrs. To get the wheat fine I grind it twice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

There's a good webpage comparing them here:

http://waltonfeed.com/self/grind5.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

DW said:


> I have an old Corona. It's a work out but used it for probably 30 yrs. To get the wheat fine I grind it twice.


This page has good tips for the Corona:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Natural-Health/1971-01-01/When-You-Own-a-Corona.aspx


----------



## Aeirios (May 31, 2007)

Have a Family Grain Mill I bought off ebay. Wonderful is all I can say. :rock::rock: Does wheat, corn and amaranth great. Got the meat grinder attachment as well as the veggie attachment.


----------

